# Professional Web Templates ?



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello guys,
Does anyone know where I can get web templates for cheap (under 10 bucks) or for free ? This is for my business I'm about to open.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought google and yahoo had some for free?


----------



## donald236 (Mar 20, 2008)

hey noxx this might help you out
http://www.freewebtemplates.com

i hope this helps
donald


----------



## lmills148 (Mar 28, 2008)

I use pagebreeze. The free version. http://www.pagebreeze.com/ its an html editor with a few free templates you can modify...


----------



## ALPHABiT (Apr 16, 2008)

Nox.
Use Joomla .
Open source, many templates, lots of ready hacks.
Basket ready, CC and paypal payments ready and fully admining web interface (for dummies  ).

Just write it down in google... i mounted 1 to test some months ago here: http://www.monetaio.it/portal . 

i can help if u need.

Bye.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes thanks


----------

